# Possible Arabian Sport Horse in hand?



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

So, this is Rusty. He is a 14.2 hand high gelding. His sire is Cam Ranh Bay, and his **** is Hut Treara. I wanted to start showing him in Halter, but a few people told me he would be better as a Sport horse in hand. So, how does his conformation looks for it? I know one of his biggest flaws is his short, fat neck, and possibly, his large jowls and throat latch... lol

Okay, he looks a tad butt high, but the ground wasnt 100% level. He is not butt high.









And to get a better representation of his face


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I, of course, think he would make a nice Sport Horse. He does have a short neck that would put him at a huge disadvantage in halter, but in sport horse it will not be much of a problem.

I quite like his shoulder, very nice angle and very big. His hind end seems to be lacking some substance, and a(very small) bit more sloping croup is desired in SPH.

Sport horse in hand is judged on each part of the horse individually, though I don't remember the exact categories. 

I do think he could do quite well in a Sport Horse show. He has many good qualities!

(...and those dapples! He has erupted!)


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> I, of course, think he would make a nice Sport Horse. He does have a short neck that would put him at a huge disadvantage in halter, but in sport horse it will not be much of a problem.
> 
> I quite like his shoulder, very nice angle and very big. His hind end seems to be lacking some substance, and a(very small) bit more sloping croup is desired in SPH.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Any particular exercises to build up his hind end? 

His neck, and his un typey face wouldnt get him to far in the Halter ring, for sure. He looks more like a... Quarter Horse Arabian than a pure Arab, baha.

Yes, his dapples have taken off! Im SUPER glad they come from good health, SUPER neat!!!

So, his croup should to be a little more sloped? Or is it too sloped?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Try some hill work and trot poles for the hind end...

..and IDEALLY a tiny bit more sloped, but he looks pretty good. Once he has a bit more muscle in the butt, he could start to slope a bit more.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like him! But does he always stand like that? he appears to be camped out in that photo...
Love the shoulder and hes got a nice, short back. Good front legs and his hindquarters dont look too bad either


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> I like him! But does he always stand like that? he appears to be camped out in that photo...
> Love the shoulder and hes got a nice, short back. Good front legs and his hindquarters dont look too bad either


Mm, what do you mean camped out? He has a lot of different variations of standing, and that one is one of them. Thank you


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Invisible bump xD Hehehehehehe


----------

